# gonna try selling firewood this year



## WhiteMike (Jan 14, 2017)

i love hunting and cutting my own firewood, and with hundreds of miles of forest service roads out my back door i think its time for me to take advantage especially after reading about some of the guys on here who sell it. So for those of you who do...

How did you start out? Selling by the cord on craigslist? Do you have the same customers over and over or just whoever calls you from craigslist ads? How much do you sell per year? Do you make a good profit vs the time you put in?

Do you use the same method for selling bundles? If not, how do you go about promoting the sale of bundles? i see bundles for sale at ridiculous prices at stores all over town. I live in a huge destination for camping and they are building a couple new stores in town so i think if i get a hold of the owner/manager i might have an in. I definitely wont step on anybodys toes and try to sell to a store that already has a supplier. basically id like to know how you started selling bundles, how much do you sell at a time to certain stores, any contracts invovled etc, how much you put in a bundle and how much you charge, how you actually bundle it, etc.

right now all i have is a 1/2 ton pickup with a 6.5 ft bed so it takes me about 3 hours to find, fell, buck and be back home but its probably only 1/2 to 3/4 cord with that bed filled to as much as it can hold. im assuming id need a dump trailer (especailly for deliveries if i sold by the cord) but if that were the case im assuming i could get at least 2 cord per trip. I plan on going every saturday starting march 31st as all of the roads are only open to snow mobiles until then.

please let me know if theres anything i missed or any other advice you can think of

thanks!


----------



## svk (Jan 14, 2017)

If you can find a market for bundles then you are golden. Otherwise just get the word out, don't short anyone, and make sure the wood is dry if you are selling it as seasoned.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 14, 2017)

Shell out about 300k for used equipment... that'll be a start.


----------



## stihlman27 (Jan 14, 2017)

When I first started 4 years ago I had a half ton truck an axe a small 5 ton electric splitter and my Ms 290 first year I sold 3 cord after that each year got better. Right now as you can see in my signature I've come pretty far last year I sold 16 cord. In the process of buying a 6 x 12 dump trailer now. Just like what svk said make sure you don't short no one and make sure the wood is dry and seasoned. Look on your local Craigslist and compare prices, I keep my wood set at a solid price. As far as time vs labor I'm not to sure as I really enjoy just being out in the wood cutting.


----------



## Jere39 (Jan 14, 2017)

WhiteMike said:


> i love hunting and cutting my own firewood, and with hundreds of miles of forest service roads out my back door i think its time for me to take advantage especially after reading about some of the guys on here who sell it. So for those of you who do...
> 
> . . .
> 
> thanks!



That's why I do it and that in itself is really all I need. If I wanted a return on my hours spent outside, I'd probably do better as a golf caddy.

To your questions:
I started with a CL ad, and by the second year had established a customer base that likes the wood I offer, the business model I operate, so, I haven't run an ad for over 5 years. I have no problems with payment, I have developed some friendships among the guys that buy from me. We always chat about where the big deer are, or who's dog is working birds or ducks better this year, or just share a box of Dunkin Donuts and sit on a tailgate for a while.
I cut, split, stack, and sell about 16 cord a year. I don't typically realize an actual profit, preferring to plow my earnings back into various equipment like ATV, grapple, new saw, . . .

I own a pick-up truck, but prefer to use a trailer for hauling wood. I can load it in the woods, pull it out with my tractor or ATV, then switch the trailer to the truck on the driveway for delivery.

My advice, do it because you enjoy it, you aren't likely going to get rich


----------



## unclemoustache (Jan 14, 2017)

This year I separated species- hard and soft. 2 different prices. Some sellers mix it all together.
Feel free to add a delivery charge (flat fee or per-mile) with free delivery within so-many miles. 
Also consider a stacking fee. I do $20, and find that usually keeps me from having to stack and customer feels like he is saving money. 
I also have a card reader on my phone. It charges high fees, which I pass onto the customer (extra $8 or so for every $100) but it at least gives another pay option. 

In my ad, I want to educate the customer to not get scammed, so I have an explanation at the bottom about what a "cord" is and is not. 128 cu ft, or a stack 4x4x8. Some people use the term cord to mean 'face cord' which is only 1/3 of a cord. 'Rick,' 'rank,' are also terms for a face cord. A full size truck can hold a full cord only if there are sides on the bed as high as the roof.

Good idea to give a bit over, be friendly and polite but don't let anyone walk over you. I keep a moisture meter on the truck and show the customer how dry it is. (Whitespider may have something to say about that).

CL ads are great, but there may be fb pages in your area where people are always posting yard sales, lost dogs, street repairs, etc.

Bundles are where it's at. Try local hardware stores also. Pretty much anything with a store front. You do all the work and they profit a buck or two for each bundle. Even a smoke shop or thrift store might be interested in that.


----------



## Big_Al (Jan 14, 2017)

Also keep in mind if you're cutting on forest service land they usually require you buy permits. Normally limited to dead or down trees and usually you can only buy 10-12 cords of permits. Over here its also personal use only, no sales.


----------



## fireemt799 (Jan 14, 2017)

Are you planning to do this as a hobby, side income or full time business? First thing I would advise is taking a business plan class from your local sba, sbdc or college. They are offered several times a year and will give you a lot of great information. Dump anything always means more money in insurance, maintenance and repairs. I don't see the point in all kinds of unnecessary equipment some people like to use. Only adds to your expenses and cuts into your bottom line. Load your truck and when you get back home back up to the splitter and split as you unload. A wheelbarrow can haul a lot of wood if you cant get your truck close and doesn't cost any fuel. Do you have a location that you can sell bundles from at your yard? That is how you make the most money from bundles. As far as wholesale bundles don't even attempt it until you have enough of a supply built up to meet the orders. There is no quicker way to cut your throat then get an order and not be able to fill it, word will get around quickly. What are regulations on wood and bundles in your area? Any restrictions due to bugs or diseases? If you have to heat treat and certify your wood for bundles you are looking at 6 figures for a kiln to do that. The list of questions you need to answer goes on. I do bundles wholesale and retail, several hundred cords of firewood and contracts each year. I started out with a hand saw, ax and a ford ranger pick up. I still don't have a bunch of fancy equipment just the basics, splitter, bundler, chainsaws, trucks, fork lift and kiln I designed and built myself. You can spend a ton of money on equipment and barely make it or go broke. Or you can start small and buy necessary equipment when you have the cash for it and keep your profits better.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 15, 2017)

This is my 8' dump trailer. When split and stacked tight, loaded to the top of the side boards, is one cord. It has electric brakes on it. Before hooking up a brake controller, it was flat out scary going down hill behind my Ram 1500 4X4. It would push you all over the place. With brakes hooked up, no problem. It's rated at 5000 pounds, and with a load of green Oak it is over weight. Dry Oak puts it right at it's limit. I don't see anyway you can put two cord on a half ton and trailer and not be a DOT risk. As far as extra insurance for the dump trailer, in MD, my insurance is $18 extra per year. The trailer is covered by the vehicle that's pulling it. But if it got damaged it wasn't covered, just the other guy. The Extra $18 gets full replacement of the trailer. If a tree fell on it in my yard, it would be covered, Joe.


----------



## absrio (Jan 15, 2017)

you'll want a super split. http://www.supersplit.com/home/index.html


----------



## HardyBurner35 (Jan 15, 2017)

My father and I run a small time firewood business In Illinois. This is just our second year and we have picked up enough customers to slack on advertising and to be as busy as we want to be. Most of our customers are city folk who burn a load a year in their fireplace. For these folks, dry wood is a priority. We do have 2 customers with outdoor boilers and they are a lot easier to deal with. You can sell them bigger chunks and even semi-seasoned wood that isn't ready to burn in fireplaces. 
We have an old f-150 with a 6.5 foot bed and sideboards that we deliver all of our wood in. We advertise it as 2 face cords. It is definitely a selling point when you offer to stack the load for them. We have sold over 30 cords this year. Its not a big money maker, especially between 2 people. For my father who is retired, it is just a hobby. I help him out because I am out of work in the winters and because he lets me use his equipment to cut the wood for my outdoor boiler.


----------



## MontanaResident (Jan 15, 2017)

A few years ago the top mechanic for the Shoshone Yamaha in Pinehurst Id told me, he and his teenage son cut and delivered 80 cords one summer. Seemed like a hell of a lot of work, but the $12K surely bought a lot of steaks for him and his family. I can't imagine doing this without help and some good heavy equipment to help ease the load. When I'm feeling real active, I can almost cut and haul a cord a day. The next day I can hardly move.


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 15, 2017)

i think you guys scared the OP away with all this hard work talk.  just kidding. some very good points have been brought up for the OP to consider. i'll say from experience that a happy,satisfied customer is a return customer and the best advertising you can have.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 15, 2017)

unclemoustache said:


> This year I separated species- hard and soft. 2 different prices. Some sellers mix it all together.
> Feel free to add a delivery charge (flat fee or per-mile) with free delivery within so-many miles.
> Also consider a stacking fee. I do $20, and find that usually keeps me from having to stack and customer feels like he is saving money.
> I also have a card reader on my phone. It charges high fees, which I pass onto the customer (extra $8 or so for every $100) but it at least gives another pay option.
> ...



Not sure what you are using, but Square reader is about 3%. I don't charge extra. That's not SOP. It's just the cost of doing business.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 15, 2017)

fireemt799 said:


> I don't see the point in all kinds of unnecessary equipment some people like to use. Only adds to your expenses and cuts into your bottom line. .


Completely needed things, at a minimum...

Chainsaw
Log truck
Skidder
Forklift or skid steer
Processor
Dump truck

Ideally too...
Feller buncher
Delimber
At least 2 dump trucks

I'm not "big", I do about 500 cords a year. I could double it with more laborers though, the demand is certainly there. Just workers are expensive!


----------



## Tenderfoot (Jan 15, 2017)

This was my first year selling wood seriously. Advertising varies. I avoid craigslist for most things, just too many other folks on there. I used word of mouth and my other business contacts. I moved 50 cords this fall, and am still going. Get tree service wood for free. Took it home from work in the summer and get it brought to me other times. But, I am urban. My limit to how much wood I can sell is only space in my yard and nothing else. 

For equipment I have got an M101 trailer and a 1 ton SRW truck for deliveries, I can move about 1 1/4 cord at a time that way, but I only move one. Not dumping the wood is an advantage, people seem to like not having bark chips and other waste in their driveways, just clean wood. But, it takes longer to unload. I have a 22 ton ariens splitter, 3 saws, 3 splitting axes, and the tools to fix them and spare parts. Chaps and a hard hat are a must IMO. You really do not need a lot of the equipment if you keep things small time. You can make just as much money hourly if you don't invest in $100k of equipment. 

Personally, I would not want to tow two cords with a half ton. I would stick to a 3/4 or 1 ton truck for that kind of job. Your operating costs are really not much higher with the 1 ton either, when you are empty.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 15, 2017)

No junk when I dump aside from a bit that comes off the wood, same as if you tossed it off a pickup bed.


----------



## merc_man (Jan 15, 2017)

I advertised on kijiji the first year. I really didnt want a huge clientel and never advertised the next year. The ones that called me back is the ones i sell wood to. Probly be better off working ot on a saturday for extra cash but cutting wood is what i enjoy. 

Im down to just selling to two people now. That makes me enough extra cash if i need a new saw or parts it comes out of that money. 

I sell mine for 60 bucks a face cord. 
Also as mentioned above dont short anybody. I alway throw an extra arm full on. I had one person accually pile then measure and let me know later ther was exacly a cord.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 15, 2017)

I have a 6 x 12 dump trailer and if I toss the wood in, it will only hold a cord of split wood heaped as much as possible without it falling out. I could probably fit two cord in it if I stacked it in there but that would be too time consuming. I don't deliver wood and that really limits my sales but I don't care. Not going to spend the time and expense to deliver. Customers pick up wood at my site. They load their conveyance and then I measure it and charge them $x per cubic foot. I help load. Wood sales around here are really weather dependent. Ice storm coming? Then the phone calls start...

As far as the minimum equipment to start selling firewood? A pick up truck, 2 chainsaws, a couple of mauls, a wheelbarrow and a strong back. Get some wood built up and then start advertising it. Have some business cards made up and hand them out to people. Go from there.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 15, 2017)

One other thing to add regarding wood. A lot depends on your potential market. If you live in/near a large city, you can probably get twice for your wood than a rural area would draw. I don't make enough profit on firewood that I would split and stack it if I hadn't already been paid to cut it. ie, it's a byproduct of my tree service. Some people think I want their tree to cut up for firewood. I don't. Not unless I get paid to cut it up and haul it off. About the best I can do around here is $140 a cord (picked up). I have found that there seems to be more demand for "cooking wood" or "smoker wood" than just regular firewood. So in the future, I intend to "sort" more of my wood by specie and specialize in the smoker wood market. Also check to see if there are restrictions against "moving" wood in your area. Some places you can't take it across county lines, etc.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 15, 2017)

Ouch. At $140/cord I'd go broke in a hurry.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 16, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Ouch. At $140/cord I'd go broke in a hurry.


Yeah, I hear ya. But our cost of living here in Georgia isn't like Alaska. I've lived in Alaska and can't think of one thing that's less expensive there other than the scenery.


----------



## sb47 (Jan 16, 2017)

I don't know what the market will hold in your area, but start small and see how it goes.
My first few years were slow, but you'll start to get regulars after awhile. 
Quality is also a plus. If BBQ is popular in your area, cater to that market in the summer months. 
I don't deliver, too much likability involved. You build it, they will come.
Do some field calls and get the word out that you have a product in stock and ready for pickup or delivery, and have samples of your product for them to look at.
Most important, (inventory) You can't sell what you don't have. 
It takes a few years to get your inventory built up where you can have seasoned wood and more wood coming on line as it seasons.
Honesty first, tell them what you have and be up front about it. Let the buyer decide if it's what they want. 
People will try to low ball saying they can get it cheaper somewhere else. Stick to your price and don't budge. 
Act like it's no sweet if they buy your wood or not. Don't be afraid to let them walk.
I've had people say my wood is over priced and they drove away. Only to return with money in hand and ready to buy.
People think firewood sellers are poor and will try to take advantage of that. 
Firewood has a long shelf life, don't be afraid to sit on it till you get your price.
Sales come in spurts, I go a week or two with no sales, then BAM! I get hammed all in one day.
Start slow and don't expect to get rich. 
Good luck.


----------



## absrio (Jan 16, 2017)

sb47 said:


> I don't know what the market will hold in your area, but start small and see how it goes.
> My first few years were slow, but you'll start to get regulars after awhile.
> Quality is also a plus. If BBQ is popular in your area, cater to that market in the summer months.
> I don't deliver, too much likability involved. You build it, they will come.
> ...


this ^^^^^^^


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 16, 2017)

Sometimes less is more when starting in the FW business. Stay small and keep it all.
Its easy to do 100 crd/yr with nothing more than a saw, p/u, atv and trailer and a close source of wood.
You can get into more bushes with an atv than you can with a great big lumbering log skidder.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 16, 2017)

You need to deliver. If people are going as far as buying wood, they generally don't have the time or ability to do it themselves.
I might sell 10-15 cords a year that is picked up, and most of that is from campers stopping by wanting a few wheelbarrow loads worth. (I have a 1 cord minimum for delivery).

Liability is much more a concern when people are picking up. Several years ago a customer got his dog killed in our yard. It was running around the log piles and SPLAT!


----------



## Guswhit (Jan 16, 2017)

I pretty much dabbled at selling loads for the last 25 years, basically to supplement my spending habits on tools that I wanted to have to speed up my personal use. It was about 4 or 5 years ago that I stumbled onto the gold mine of bundles! I don't sell anything but bundles now and can't imagine going back to selling/delivering to individual home users. I have 3 parks now and I am working on another park in my area. I have calculated my projected sales on these 3 parks and I will be able to put both of my daughters through a state college after 4 more years! That's all I'm giving them anyway! I probably have $20K of hard money invested, saws, splitters, tools and the Unimog, not time fabbing stuff though. I'd really like to buy or build a processor, but can't seem to make the plunge. Good Luck!


----------



## Guswhit (Jan 16, 2017)

Here is about 2,000 waiting to dry and be bundled.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 16, 2017)

That little pile is ~200 cords?


----------



## sb47 (Jan 16, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> You need to deliver. If people are going as far as buying wood, they generally don't have the time or ability to do it themselves.
> I might sell 10-15 cords a year that is picked up, and most of that is from campers stopping by wanting a few wheelbarrow loads worth. (I have a 1 cord minimum for delivery).
> 
> Liability is much more a concern when people are picking up. Several years ago a customer got his dog killed in our yard. It was running around the log piles and SPLAT!



I disagree. Having done many deliveries, it's more trouble then it's worth. 
They want you to haul and stack in the least convenient place, weaving your wheelbarrow down narrow sidewalks and past the pool and around all the potted plants. They also expect you to do it for free. They think the price of a cord includes you running an obstetrical course. 
Meanwhile no production is going on at the yard and people are showing up for pick up's.
If they want the wood bad enough, they will borrow a truck and come get it.
I have also had people call for a delivery, and when I show up, they change there minds or don't have the money.
I sell out every year without doing deliveries. 
One lady said I let her dog out.
One lady said I broke some potted plants.
One even tried to clam I broke there driveway. 
No thanks. I'll pass.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm not sure how you "sell out". I do logging and firewood year round. If I run out of logs I've very badly failed at planning.

Dump in driveway or yard, get paid and off to the next job. Production still going, that's why I have workers.

I've been doing it full time since 2011, only have had one person say I backed into their house, and come to find out, his wife did it earlier that day. (wasn't even near where I had drove)

Only had one person that claimed they didn't have $$. Funny, they paid after I started putting the wood back in the truck.
I'm talking in the ballpark of 3000+ customers.

They'll just go to the next guy delivering wood and not screw around with finding a truck. Some of my orders are 5-15 cords, they gonna show up with a semi truck or make 30 trips?


----------



## Tenderfoot (Jan 16, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> You need to deliver. If people are going as far as buying wood, they generally don't have the time or ability to do it themselves.
> I might sell 10-15 cords a year that is picked up, and most of that is from campers stopping by wanting a few wheelbarrow loads worth. (I have a 1 cord minimum for delivery).
> 
> Liability is much more a concern when people are picking up. Several years ago a customer got his dog killed in our yard. It was running around the log piles and SPLAT!


Delivery vs pickup is a local market thing. Where you are is going to control that. I think the trick to success is figuring out how your particular market works and meeting those needs, not somebody else's market. It makes sense where you are that pickup will not work, but varying landowner liability laws in different states may protect the business owner more or less. 

Where I am pickup does not work. People will steal your wood once they know where it is, I caught a 'friend' just yesterday in my wood pile loading his truck up. He got about a half cord before I chased him off. Delivery works since my distances are short (under 20 minutes each way) and it is clearly understood I will only dump, stacking is extra. I post as such in any ads I ran and its on my cards and voicemail. 

You still get problem customers, but that is the price you pay for dealing with joe public. So far every one of my problem customers has been a 30-45 year old stay at home wives. You can get a feel real quick for who will and wont be trouble. And it is always stupid. They wait two weeks or a month and want more wood or a refund (it was wet, you shorted me, not the right color etc).


----------



## gixxer1237 (Jan 16, 2017)

My brother and I are in our first year selling. Both of us have full time jobs and grew up cutting wood for heat. We have cut and sold maybe 8 cords. Had calls for over 20. First fix your price. Second be honest. We are selling green hedge. Ad says green hedge. We also only sell by the cord. No "truck loads". You want a half cord ok. We also deliver, stack and carry withing 20 miles. I figure it's about $8 a hour profit. We also give away a couple cords to some of the people who really need it. 
My brother tried doing this on his own a couple years ago. I helped while I was laid off. As soon as I went back to work he pretty much stopped. It's a lot for 1 person to do with no equipment.


----------



## Guswhit (Jan 16, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> That little pile is ~200 cords?



Bundles, I get more than 10 campfire bundles per cord.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 16, 2017)

Guswhit said:


> Bundles, I get more than 10 campfire bundles per cord.



Sorry, my math sucks this morning. Bad storm here and my back hurts so bad it's not even funny. Even my left foot is hurting, and that rarely bothers me (crushed it 12 years ago).
Spent 6+hrs over the weekend plowing sniw, to the point I was almost falling asleep in the skid steer (worked full days logging as well) Got almost all done last night, freaking 5" on the ground this morning, calling for 5-9" and it's still dumping. argh!

More snow these last few days than the last couple years combined! Last year I took out the tractor at my house for sniwblowing once!

I get around 100 bundles to a cord, so 20 cords, not 200!


----------



## sb47 (Jan 16, 2017)

Tenderfoot said:


> Delivery vs pickup is a local market thing. Where you are is going to control that. I think the trick to success is figuring out how your particular market works and meeting those needs, not somebody else's market. It makes sense where you are that pickup will not work, but varying landowner liability laws in different states may protect the business owner more or less.
> 
> Where I am pickup does not work. People will steal your wood once they know where it is, I caught a 'friend' just yesterday in my wood pile loading his truck up. He got about a half cord before I chased him off. Delivery works since my distances are short (under 20 minutes each way) and it is clearly understood I will only dump, stacking is extra. I post as such in any ads I ran and its on my cards and voicemail.
> 
> You still get problem customers, but that is the price you pay for dealing with joe public. So far every one of my problem customers has been a 30-45 year old stay at home wives. You can get a feel real quick for who will and wont be trouble. And it is always stupid. They wait two weeks or a month and want more wood or a refund (it was wet, you shorted me, not the right color etc).



I agree, the market will dictate if pick up or delivery will work best.
My yard is in the burbs so pick up woks better for me.
As for theft, I haven't had that issue. My yard is fenced and I'm here all the time or someone else is.


----------



## sb47 (Jan 16, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I'm not sure how you "sell out".




Demand exceeds production.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Jan 16, 2017)

sb47 said:


> I agree, the market will dictate if pick up or delivery will work best.
> My yard is in the burbs so pick up woks better for me.
> As for theft, I haven't had that issue. My yard is fenced and I'm here all the time or someone else is.



Theft is always going to be an issue in urban or suburban areas. A fence will only stop the lazy ones. Thankfully few people see the point in stealing wood. Its really not much less effort then splitting it yourself.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 16, 2017)

sb47 said:


> I agree, the market will dictate if pick up or delivery will work best.
> My yard is in the burbs so pick up woks better for me.
> As for theft, I haven't had that issue. My yard is fenced and I'm here all the time or someone else is.



Had had it stolen here recently.

Had a customer buy a cord and pickup. Shows up with a short bed and after a bit his friend comes over with a longbed.

I told him to fill the shortbed again, and it'll be a "heavy" cord. He paid, would come back the following day for the 3rd load.
Shows up, we are out logging, loads both trucks again. Got about $400 worth of wood for $250.
I didn't even bother calling him, not worth the fight over it. One of the guys should have stopped it, but apparently I need to write every detail out with crayons.

Have had a few people grab wood, and skip stopping in the shop to pay too.

This summer I'm building a 30x80 3 sided shed to dump the pickup wood, and it will have a gate on it.

We are on 5 acres, could use another 5, it's pretty tight.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 16, 2017)

sb47 said:


> Demand exceeds production.



Start a waiting list. Least that's what I do. I'm delivering November orders right now.


----------



## Guswhit (Jan 16, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> apparently I need to write every detail out with crayons.



Now that's funny ****! I got a guy here at my day job that probably wouldn't work for cause I don't think he can understand crayons either! Only seems to be able to understand when you scream at him and I just don't have it in me anymore for that. Boss gets P.O.'d at me then when **** happens.


----------



## sb47 (Jan 16, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Start a waiting list. Least that's what I do. I'm delivering November orders right now.



I just don't get many request for delivery. I do have one BBQ restaurant I deliver to, but they are regulars and have been with me for many years.
If I do start delivering again, it will be with a dump trailer where I can just collect my money and dump and go.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 17, 2017)

sb47 said:


> I just don't get many request for delivery. I do have one BBQ restaurant I deliver to, but they are regulars and have been with me for many years.
> If I do start delivering again, it will be with a dump trailer where I can just collect my money and dump and go.



Or a dump bed on a F450 is better. Can get into yards easier. 10k rated dump trailera here run 10-14k, I paid 3k each for both my f450s, $1700 for each dump hoist, and maybe I'll have $1500-2k in each dump bed.
Plus I have a truck. Dump trailer needs a 3/4-1 ton.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 17, 2017)

My little 8' dump is rated 5000 pounds and was $3500 about ten years ago. Super handy little trailer. The OP said he only had a half ton pickup, so like you said, he needs a bigger truck. I only sell 3 or 4 cord a year to a couple friends. Just to make enough to pay for my hunting and fishing trips. Funny, the OP hasn't responded? Joe.


----------



## jwade (Jan 17, 2017)

Gypo Logger said:


> Sometimes less is more when starting in the FW business. Stay small and keep it all.
> Its easy to do 100 crd/yr with nothing more than a saw, p/u, atv and trailer and a close source of wood.
> You can get into more bushes with an atv than you can with a great big lumbering log skidder.


what gypo said. listen to this to start with.


----------



## jwade (Jan 17, 2017)

sb47 said:


> I just don't get many request for delivery. I do have one BBQ restaurant I deliver to, but they are regulars and have been with me for many years.
> If I do start delivering again, it will be with a dump trailer where I can just collect my money and dump and go.


hey sb47, when uuyou cut for smoking what do you do as far as bar oil for your saw, or do you just not worry about it. thanks.


----------



## sb47 (Jan 17, 2017)

jwade said:


> hey sb47, when uuyou cut for smoking what do you do as far as bar oil for your saw, or do you just not worry about it. thanks.



A lot of folks on here may cringe but I use what ever used motor oil I can find. Yep, used motor oil.
The cheapest bar oil I can find is almost 10 bucks a gallon. Motor oil cost about the same, maybe a little more depending on brand and type.
As far as wear goes, I have not noticed any difference between the two. Chain and bar last just as long.
Oil evaporates over time and there is so little oil getting on the wood, so I don't worry about it. By the time it seasons the oil is gone.


----------



## sb47 (Jan 17, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Or a dump bed on a F450 is better. Can get into yards easier. 10k rated dump trailera here run 10-14k, I paid 3k each for both my f450s, $1700 for each dump hoist, and maybe I'll have $1500-2k in each dump bed.
> Plus I have a truck. Dump trailer needs a 3/4-1 ton.




I'm limited with a half ton truck, 5000lb dump beds can be found for around 4 grand, give or take.
A cord of dry oak is around 4800/5500 lbs. I would only be able to deliver one cord at a time.
This year I got a total of 5 calls for delivery, and several found a way to come get it.
Not worth spending 5 grand on a dump trailer.


----------



## sb47 (Jan 17, 2017)

My advantage is I live in the burbs and most stop by on there way home from work. There not driving very far out of there way.
Now if I lived in a rural area and folks had to make a special trip, things may be different.


----------



## jrider (Jan 17, 2017)

sb47 said:


> A lot of folks on here may cringe but I use what ever used motor oil I can find. Yep, used motor oil.
> The cheapest bar oil I can find is almost 10 bucks a gallon. Motor oil cost about the same, maybe a little more depending on brand and type.
> As far as wear goes, I have not noticed any difference between the two. Chain and bar last just as long.
> Oil evaporates over time and there is so little oil getting on the wood, so I don't worry about it. By the time it seasons the oil is gone.


Yes, I'm one who will cringe. I'm not worried about the oil getting in the wood but I am concerned about it on the ground and getting into the water supply.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 17, 2017)

rarefish383 said:


> My little 8' dump is rated 5000 pounds and was $3500 about ten years ago. Super handy little trailer. The OP said he only had a half ton pickup, so like you said, he needs a bigger truck. I only sell 3 or 4 cord a year to a couple friends. Just to make enough to pay for my hunting and fishing trips. Funny, the OP hasn't responded? Joe.



I do on average 10-15 cords a week. My trucks are very important.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 17, 2017)

sb47 said:


> A lot of folks on here may cringe but I use what ever used motor oil I can find. Yep, used motor oil.
> The cheapest bar oil I can find is almost 10 bucks a gallon. Motor oil cost about the same, maybe a little more depending on brand and type.
> As far as wear goes, I have not noticed any difference between the two. Chain and bar last just as long.
> Oil evaporates over time and there is so little oil getting on the wood, so I don't worry about it. By the time it seasons the oil is gone.



Every saw I've had come in "won't oil" or so nasty it about needed a hammer and chisel to clean had used oil.


----------



## sb47 (Jan 17, 2017)

jrider said:


> Yes, I'm one who will cringe. I'm not worried about the oil getting in the wood but I am concerned about it on the ground and getting into the water supply.




I live next to a 500 acre land fill and your worried about oil contamination? Let's see, 300+ million people in the states driving millions of cars that drip and burn oil all day long stretching from coast to coast. Yeah my little saw is going to hurt anything. Besides whats the difference between used oil and non used oil?
Oil naturally evaporates. Oil is a natural mineral produced by mother earth. And oil is oil, whats different from one oil to the next?


----------



## sb47 (Jan 17, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Every saw I've had come in "won't oil" or so nasty it about needed a hammer and chisel to clean had used oil.


Been doing it for ten plus years now. Never had an oiling issue.


----------



## ArthurB (Jan 17, 2017)

My brother has been using used motor oil in his Dolmar farm saw since he and I bought it at a trade show in 1984

We cut up a fallen tree with it at Christmas - amazed by how little difference there is between that thing and my 372XP


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 17, 2017)

sb47 said:


> Been doing it for ten plus years now. Never had an oiling issue.



Dunno, I see 2-3 dozen saws a year like I explained.


----------



## sb47 (Jan 17, 2017)

ArthurB said:


> My brother has been using used motor oil in his Dolmar farm saw since he and I bought it at a trade show in 1984
> 
> We cut up a fallen tree with it at Christmas - amazed by how little difference there is between that thing and my 372XP




Yep, Lets do some math.
My most expensive saw cost me just over 600 dollars.
I use at least 20 or more gallons of bar oil per year at lets just round it off at 10 dollars a gallon.
That's a minimum of 200 dollars times 10 plus years.
That equals over $2,000 in savings.
I can buy 3 or 4 saws for that kinda cash.
Besides, it's called recycling.


----------



## sb47 (Jan 17, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Dunno, I see 2-3 dozen saws a year like I explained.




Most of my used oil comes from my racing bike, and I change that oil every 5 hours of operation. The oil still looks new when I change it. Not a lot of carbon build up in a few hours use.


----------



## sb47 (Jan 17, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Dunno, I see 2-3 dozen saws a year like I explained.


I suspect there using real dirty oil and letting the saw sit for long periods.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 17, 2017)

sb47 said:


> Yep, Lets do some math.
> My most expensive saw cost me just over 600 dollars.
> I use at least 20 or more gallons of bar oil per year at lets just round it off at 10 dollars a gallon.
> That's a minimum of 200 dollars times 10 plus years.
> ...



I might use 4-5 gallons a year, don't run chainsaw a whole lot (have a feller buncher, delimber and firewood processor) About $9/gal here at Walmart.


----------



## lknchoppers (Jan 18, 2017)

I exclusively deliver unless it is convenient for me. My price includes free delivery, stacking is extra and if they pickup the price is the same. I target high end urban, suburban areas and lake communities. I encourage stacking, even stacking when I need to bring a wheel barrow. I add as the job gets more complex. I work a full time job and then start deliveries by 5 or 6pm during the week and all day on Saturday and Sundays. Google maps is great for planning the fastest efficient routes. I usually load up two cords between my dump trailer and truck, some days my other truck goes out as well with another cord on it. My trucks are long beds with 20" sides built all the way around including the tailgate. I have a mechanic shop on my property so I bought everything needing some work at a fraction of the cost of what most people would buy their equipment for. This is my third season and everything is paid off. I started out with borrowing money for a splitter and processed some extra firewood to pay back the loan. My customers are from craigslist and many are repeat customers as well. I guarantee satisfaction after the sale, if the customer is unhappy I offer to pickup the firewood and replace it or give them their money back. I do random moisture testing a lot so I know what I am delivering. The business continues to grow, more customers, more volume and a higher profit margin. I come from a technical background so naturally I like to characterize and test the wood. I like to code my ads so they are at the top when a search is done as well. There are other things I do, like never run out of firewood or abandon a customer. To me selling out of firewood means I am leaving money on the table or money left in the local market for my competitors to grow faster. Stay Hungry !!


----------



## jrider (Jan 19, 2017)

sb47 said:


> I live next to a 500 acre land fill and your worried about oil contamination? Let's see, 300+ million people in the states driving millions of cars that drip and burn oil all day long stretching from coast to coast. Yeah my little saw is going to hurt anything. Besides whats the difference between used oil and non used oil?
> Oil naturally evaporates. Oil is a natural mineral produced by mother earth. And oil is oil, whats different from one oil to the next?


Feces is produced by my body but that sure as heck doesn't mean I want to rub it all over my skin and pretend everything is fine.


----------



## sb47 (Jan 19, 2017)

jrider said:


> Feces is produced by my body but that sure as heck doesn't mean I want to rub it all over my skin and pretend everything is fine.



Ok so the land fill not withstanding, oil is oil, weather its used or not. A chainsaw still splatters oil as it operates. My question is whats the difference?


----------



## jrider (Jan 19, 2017)

sb47 said:


> Ok so the land fill not withstanding, oil is oil, weather its used or not. A chainsaw still splatters oil as it operates. My question is whats the difference?


It is my understanding, bar oil is formulated differently and is biodegradable. If you thought it was the same why did you assume some of us would cringe?


----------



## NSMaple1 (Jan 19, 2017)

sb47 said:


> Ok so the land fill not withstanding, oil is oil, weather its used or not. A chainsaw still splatters oil as it operates. My question is whats the difference?



I would maybe put a little olive oil in my fying pan before I put the steak in - don't think I'd put motor oil in.


----------



## sb47 (Jan 19, 2017)

jrider said:


> It is my understanding, bar oil is formulated differently and is biodegradable. If you thought it was the same why did you assume some of us would cringe?


Because many on here have stated in the past that they use only brand name oils and lubes and clam there better then anything else. I have seen post where people scoff at those that don't do as they do.


----------



## sb47 (Jan 19, 2017)

jrider said:


> It is my understanding, bar oil is formulated differently and is biodegradable. If you thought it was the same why did you assume some of us would cringe?


I've never seen a biodegradable bar oil. It's formulated to be sticky like Lucous oil so it doesn't sling off so easily.
What bar oils are biodegradable, name them? Show me an ad or label that says so.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jan 19, 2017)

jrider said:


> It is my understanding, bar oil is formulated differently and is biodegradable. If you thought it was the same why did you assume some of us would cringe?



Some bar oil is. I run Stihl bio oil in my saws. 90 some% biodegradable in 30 days. Flows very well in winter too. Not tacky as regular oil. Runs about $22/gallon when you buy 4 at a time. Not cheap, but I like it. Gives me that warm fuzzy feeling. 

I've heard of running straight canola oil. Seems like you'd want to keep it moving through your saws, I.e. use it a saw that sees at least weekly use, not a saw that sits for months at a time. 

For the record, I like that I'm not dumping dino oil onto the ground. I use 4-5 gallons per year. I know it's not the same, but I'd never consider dumping that much oil onto the ground. Also, depending on the use (limbing and thinning for example), sometimes the saw operator is basically in a cloud of suspended bar oil. I'd much rather be using bio oil for that application. Just my .02. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Jan 19, 2017)

sb47 said:


> Because many on here have stated in the past that they use only brand name oils and lubes and clam there better then anything else. I have seen post where people scoff at those that don't do as they do.



This is just a simple honest question, no trickery - does the person you sell the smoking wood to, know it was processed with used motor oil? If not, do you think it would matter to him?

I have no idea on the science aspect, and honestly wood smoke isn't the best stuff for health either - but the idea of the ribs I was chewing on having been smoked with wood that had used motor oil on it, is kind of a queasy stomach thing. Just one of those 'feelings' things, that science might not back up - but it's there anyway.


----------



## sb47 (Jan 19, 2017)

Because I said I do something one way and say folks will cringe, some of you are making my point exactly. Posting criticism was exactly what I was trying to avoid.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Jan 19, 2017)

sb47 said:


> I've never seen a biodegradable bar oil. It's formulated to be sticky like Lucous oil so it doesn't sling off so easily.
> What bar oils are biodegradable, name them? Show me an ad or label that says so.


https://www.stihlusa.com/products/oils--lubricants-and-fuels/oils-and-lubricants/biooil/
http://www.baileysonline.com/shop.a...9pZ0towXY2x_ecAJfRZPmJwHL1DHk97TToaAo8z8P8HAQ
These were just the first two that popped up. I would avoid WMO for saws. Bar oil really does not cost that much. Better use your WMO for better things. I mix it with gasoline to soak nasty parts in.


----------



## sb47 (Jan 19, 2017)

NSMaple1 said:


> This is just a simple honest question, no trickery - does the person you sell the smoking wood to, know it was processed with used motor oil? If not, do you think it would matter to him?
> 
> I have no idea on the science aspect, and honestly wood smoke isn't the best stuff for health either - but the idea of the ribs I was chewing on having been smoked with wood that had used motor oil on it, is kind of a queasy stomach thing. Just one of those 'feelings' things, that science might not back up - but it's there anyway.



I'm sure they don't care what oil I use. If you have spent any amount of time cutting wood, you would know most of the oil is flushed away with the chips and really doesn't get on the wood itself. there are dozens of wood sellers in my area and none of clam to use biodegradable bar oil. I think you are worrying about nothing. Oil evaporates over time, it's a proven fact.


----------



## sb47 (Jan 19, 2017)

Tenderfoot said:


> https://www.stihlusa.com/products/oils--lubricants-and-fuels/oils-and-lubricants/biooil/
> http://www.baileysonline.com/shop.a...9pZ0towXY2x_ecAJfRZPmJwHL1DHk97TToaAo8z8P8HAQ
> These were just the first two that popped up. I would avoid WMO for saws. Bar oil really does not cost that much. Better use your WMO for better things. I mix it with gasoline to soak nasty parts in.


Way too expensive, firewood has a very small profit margin.
It's not sold here in any saw shop or stores. 
To each there own.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 19, 2017)

I've posted this before, but I'll say it again. When I worked for my Dad, back in the 60's and 70's we used nothing but 10W30, cheapest brand we could find. I don't think I had ever heard of real bar oil back then. I still have several of his saws, 2 Homelite Super 1050's and a couple XL12's, with original bars on them. Over the years there were two schools of thought on bar oil. One was a thin oil that flew off the end of the bar and carried the heat with it. Then was the sticky stuff that stayed on the bar longer. Both schools had loads of test info to support their side. I use what ever bar oil that comes on sale now, and keep my pumps wide open. I like to use a tank of oil to a tank of fuel, Joe.


----------



## cantoo (Jan 19, 2017)

We used to put used oil on our gravel driveways and there are lots of people that still do it. We also used to pour and brush used oil on cedar fence posts to make them last longer. I still have a few posts on my property lines that my Dad did in 1970 or so. I have a calcium company do my driveway now just because it does a better job and my driveway isn't that big anymore. Used oil is worth money now so not many people use it on gravel anymore.
I don't use motor oil in my chain saws just not worth it for the maybe 6 or so gallons I use a year. I run Environ hydraulic oil in my Steiners because I use them on customers property and Steiners are always leaking oil somewhere.


----------



## sb47 (Jan 19, 2017)

rarefish383 said:


> I've posted this before, but I'll say it again. When I worked for my Dad, back in the 60's and 70's we used nothing but 10W30, cheapest brand we could find. I don't think I had ever heard of real bar oil back then. I still have several of his saws, 2 Homelite Super 1050's and a couple XL12's, with original bars on them. Over the years there were two schools of thought on bar oil. One was a thin oil that flew off the end of the bar and carried the heat with it. Then was the sticky stuff that stayed on the bar longer. Both schools had loads of test info to support their side. I use what ever bar oil that comes on sale now, and keep my pumps wide open. I like to use a tank of oil to a tank of fuel, Joe.




I was going to mention that the road department regularly puts down oil on roadways. We used it on race tracks to hold the dust down and improve traction.
Nature created oil and nature has a way of getting rid of it.
We put oil on our driveway as well.
Some oils have surfactants already in them. That's what makes oil and water mix or blend together.
That's why many motor oils turn white or milky when water is introduced.
Dawn dish soap is a surfactant, that's what makes the oil and water blend together.
We pored oil on fence lines to kill weeds. It would only kill the tender grass, the weeds kept growing.
Thanks for your support.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 20, 2017)

The 10W30 we used was new, bought it by the case, usually at K-Mart. We tried used motor oil once for a short time. It was too dirty. Guys would over flow the tank, then it would drip in the truck, then get on your cloths. It was always black nasty stuff. When ever I changed the oil in my 340 Swinger, it was nice and clean. But that was only 10 quarts maybe twice a year. All the diesel tractor and truck oil was funky.


----------



## sb47 (Jan 20, 2017)

rarefish383 said:


> The 10W30 we used was new, bought it by the case, usually at K-Mart. We tried used motor oil once for a short time. It was too dirty. Guys would over flow the tank, then it would drip in the truck, then get on your cloths. It was always black nasty stuff. When ever I changed the oil in my 340 Swinger, it was nice and clean. But that was only 10 quarts maybe twice a year. All the diesel tractor and truck oil was funky.



Yeah, used diesel oils is some nasty stuff. I don't use, used diesel or real dirty used oil. And I do sometimes mix some used hydraulic oil and sometimes cheap bar oil, when I can find it. I try to make use of what most would throw away, but there is a limit to using used oils.


----------



## sb47 (Jan 23, 2017)

Tenderfoot said:


> https://www.stihlusa.com/products/oils--lubricants-and-fuels/oils-and-lubricants/biooil/
> http://www.baileysonline.com/shop.a...9pZ0towXY2x_ecAJfRZPmJwHL1DHk97TToaAo8z8P8HAQ
> These were just the first two that popped up. I would avoid WMO for saws. Bar oil really does not cost that much. Better use your WMO for better things. I mix it with gasoline to soak nasty parts in.



In all the years, I have never been asked what kind of bar oil I use. 
I know what you are gonna say. They wouldn't make a biodegradable bar oil if people were not concerned with using regular dino oil.
I'll tell you exactly why they make it. So they can charge 22 bucks a gallon for it, thats why.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 23, 2017)

90% of my wood customers are women because I deliver small loads. Most of them want it split and piled and I bring the wood as soon as they want it, so they spread the word and usually give me a tip.
Customers also appreciate it when you cut some kindling for them.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 23, 2017)

Gypo Logger said:


> 90% of my wood customers are women because I deliver small loads.


----------



## Ryan A (Jan 23, 2017)

I am a small volume guy, just getting into selling. I own:

-a wheel barrow
-Honda mini van
-10 lb maul

I get all of my wood free on Craigslist or scavenge and have delivered 3 cords this year to the affluent suburbs of Philadelphia. Good side money for a teacher, not to mention great cardio and FUN


----------



## sb47 (Jan 23, 2017)

Gypo Logger said:


> 90% of my wood customers are women because I deliver small loads. Most of them want it split and piled and I bring the wood as soon as they want it, so they spread the word and usually give me a tip.
> Customers also appreciate it when you cut some kindling for them.



The gender ratio for firewood buyers in my area is about 80/20 in favor of men. Though most of my sales are for cocking wood. (bbq's, pizza ovens)
I only get a few asking for delivery. When I add the cost of delivery they loose interest and back out of the deal.
Lets say I get 250 a cord. If I add as little as 30 bucks, they back out. They want free delivery.
They also want it on there time schedule, not mine. 
Every time I made a delivery, someone would be at my gate wanting wood.
It just is not cost effective for me. I sell more then I can produce anyway and having them come to me has worked well for me.
Down here we get the part time winter sellers that disappear when it warms up. They always sell green wood cheap. 
I don't even try to compete with them. They will be gone in a few weeks.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 23, 2017)

sb47 said:


> most of my sales are for cocking wood.


This is a trap; the c is nowhere near the o on a keyboard.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 23, 2017)

sb47 said:


> The gender ratio for firewood buyers in my area is about 80/20 in favor of men. Though most of my sales are for cocking wood. (bbq's, pizza ovens)
> I only get a few asking for delivery. When I add the cost of delivery they loose interest and back out of the deal.
> Lets say I get 250 a cord. If I add as little as 30 bucks, they back out. They want free delivery.
> They also want it on there time schedule, not mine.
> ...


I wonder how much my customer base would increase if I advertized my wood as, "One cord of seasoned cocking wood, 75$ a Rick delivered.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jan 23, 2017)

KiwiBro said:


>





KiwiBro said:


> This is a trap; the c is nowhere near the o on a keyboard.



You sir are on fire tonight. Keep up the good work.


----------



## sb47 (Jan 23, 2017)

KiwiBro said:


> This is a trap; the c is nowhere near the o on a keyboard.


Ok....I missed that one. You got me. lol They call me the Wood Pimp.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Jan 24, 2017)

In my situation most of my loads are delivered. Maybe 1/2 of 1% is picked up. It appears that each area has different factors involved. Where as most of my customers do not have pickups and they want it stacked. For some selling from their processing yard really does make sence.
Thanks


----------



## panolo (Jan 24, 2017)

If your changing oil properly on a race bike or quad it should come out damn near brand new anyways. Not like 5k car oil or 50hr atv oil. Had an old mechanic who only ran used oil in his car and motorcycles. Had a virago 1100 with 125k, venture with 240k, and a accord with 275k on it. He had his own 55 gal drum at the shop and anything clean went in it. Winterizing season was good to him. Lots of watercraft coming in with 5 hours on the oil. My heart woulda never let me do it


----------



## sb47 (Jan 24, 2017)

panolo said:


> If your changing oil properly on a race bike or quad it should come out damn near brand new anyways. Not like 5k car oil or 50hr atv oil. Had an old mechanic who only ran used oil in his car and motorcycles. Had a virago 1100 with 125k, venture with 240k, and a accord with 275k on it. He had his own 55 gal drum at the shop and anything clean went in it. Winterizing season was good to him. Lots of watercraft coming in with 5 hours on the oil. My heart woulda never let me do it



Yes you are correct.


----------



## jrider (Jan 24, 2017)

Ryan A said:


> I am a small volume guy, just getting into selling. I own:
> 
> -a wheel barrow
> -Honda Mini van
> ...


Teachers don't work hard


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 24, 2017)

3 cords isn't even a hobby haha!


----------



## Guswhit (Jan 24, 2017)

jrider said:


> Teachers don't work hard



That statement is 1 more reason I do not let my wife now what web forum's I am on!
She would go on a couple day rant if she saw that! Now I have tried to reason with her, but I get NO WHERE! I have explained that I work at least 100 more days out of the year and for many more hours each day, but some how, I am using the old math instead of the "common core" math and am actually computing it incorrectly.


----------



## Ryan A (Jan 24, 2017)

jrider said:


> Teachers don't work hard



Special Education teachers work EXTRA hard


----------



## Ryan A (Jan 24, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> 3 cords isn't even a hobby haha!



3 cords since October with the above mentioned equipment? Working full time and two kids. I'd say not bad...


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 24, 2017)

I wouldn't call it being a firewood vendor/doing firewood sales

That'd be like me selling a car or two a year and calling myself a car dealership. Or renting a Uhaul and thinking I'm a trucker.
Teaching... no thanks... unless they bring back the yard stick and paddle!


----------



## Ryan A (Jan 24, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I wouldn't call it being a firewood vendor/doing firewood sales
> 
> That'd be like me selling a car or two a year and calling myself a car dealership. Or renting a Uhaul and thinking I'm a trucker.
> Teaching... no thanks... unless they bring back the yard stick and paddle!



Completely agree. Not a vender/seller, just something for side money . 3 cords in four months, paid cash. Maybe step up with equipment in the future? Something to think about


----------



## cantoo (Jan 24, 2017)

Ryan A, I sell a lot more firewood than you do. And I guarantee you have more money per cord in your pocket than I ever will have per cord. It isn't about what you sell, it's about what you make.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Jan 24, 2017)

Ryan A said:


> Completely agree. Not a vender/seller, just something for side money . 3 cords in four months, paid cash. Maybe step up with equipment in the future? Something to think about


Do it enough to make you happy. The more money you spend on equipment the less you get to keep. Its as much about satisfaction as it is about making money.


----------



## sb47 (Jan 25, 2017)

Two saws, one 22 ton splitter, several wheelbarrows, one 6000 lb trailer, one 4000 lb trailer.
Verbal contracts with tree company's donating free wood. 
I probably do 50+ cord a year. My biggest asset, repeat customer's.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jan 25, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I wouldn't call it being a firewood vendor/doing firewood sales
> 
> That'd be like me selling a car or two a year and calling myself a car dealership. Or renting a Uhaul and thinking I'm a trucker.
> Teaching... no thanks... unless they bring back the yard stick and paddle!




Did he say somewhere that he's "in firewood sales" or a "firewood vendor"? He just said he sells firewood. I can sell three sticks of firewood and I can say I sold some wood this year. Why you gotta give the guy a hard time?


----------



## jrider (Jan 25, 2017)

Ryan A said:


> Special Education teachers work EXTRA hard


I'm just busting on you. I'm a teacher myself. Been selling firewood for 20 years now. Have sold right around 130 cords each of the last 3 years. 2 saws, 1 splitter, 1 F350 stakebody dump truck, 1 maul, a few wedges, 1 1070 JD with forks we had around the farm anyway. You don't need all sorts of equipment to make money.


----------



## Ryan A (Jan 25, 2017)

Ryan'smilling said:


> Did he say somewhere that he's "in firewood sales" or a "firewood vendor"? He just said he sells firewood. I can sell three sticks of firewood and I can say I sold some wood this year. Why you gotta give the guy a hard time?



No harm, no foul. Conversations on a forum are one demensional regarding communication. Hard to tell how the person is feeling without tone and reading body language. I'm here to learn from the rest of you, no offense taken at all!


----------



## Tenderfoot (Jan 25, 2017)

jrider said:


> I'm just busting on you. I'm a teacher myself. Been selling firewood for 20 years now. Have sold right around 130 cords each of the last 3 years. 2 saws, 1 splitter, 1 F350 stakebody dump truck, 1 maul, a few wedges, 1 1070 JD with forks we had around the farm anyway. You don't need all sorts of equipment to make money.


It seems the less equipment people have the more they sell, to a point. Locally the guys who cut for the home (2 cord a year) have more money in tools then I do, and Im apparently a full timer as of today.


----------

